# 1891-92 Victor Overman High Wheeler



## Jewelman13 (Feb 3, 2022)

So I decided to play with the big boys! New to my collection is this Victor Overman cushion tire model High Wheeler. There’s a lot for me to learn about this bike and so far I’ve been getting some great knowledge from some amazing gurus. Thank you for being my voice of reason. This bike does have some unique features that I’m not accustomed to. Please point them out to me. Btw NFS. 🤘🏽🔥🤘🏽


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Feb 3, 2022)

Wow, what a beautiful thing! When not in use that would sit in my living room. ( not a bad thing as it would get me in less trouble than the motorcycle )

what is the diameter of the front wheel, as that looks like a large one.


----------



## bikebozo (Feb 3, 2022)

Front wheel should be installed with oil port to the rear,.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Feb 3, 2022)

Cushion tire ordinaries are pretty neat- a last gasp before the safeties took over.  There were even some pneumatic ordinaries!  Folks at the Wheelmen have spliced together Greentyres solid tires from England to get them back on the road and looking more original than your solid tires.  Definitely post over there  for information.




__





						Message Board
					

Message Board



					thewheelmen.org
				







__





						Puncture proof tyres custom built tyres wheelchair tyres wheels
					

Puncture proof tyre specialists offering wheelchair tyres to bicycle tyres and industrial tyres, experts in custom built tyres puncture proof wheels




					www.greentyre.co.uk


----------



## Craig Allen (Feb 3, 2022)

I don't think there is enough clearance under the the fork head to use greentyres.


----------



## Jewelman13 (Feb 3, 2022)

bikebozo said:


> Front wheel should be installed with oil port to the rear,.



Kool. Thanks


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Feb 3, 2022)

I was thinking the same thing... I'm curious what the original profile would have been like.  My (languishing project) cushion tire safety's tire is a round loop about 1 3/4" in diameter.  The solid tire just looks lonely in there on the Victor.


----------



## bikebozo (Feb 3, 2022)

Oil port to the rear , the reason is , you hold the bike, and roll it forward on the front wheel , this will locate the oil port at 12 o'clock,  and give you easy access to oiling your front wheel bearings


----------



## bikebozo (Feb 3, 2022)

Andrew Gorman said:


> I was thinking the same thing... I'm curious what the original profile would have been like.  My (languishing project) cushion tire safety's tire is a round loop about 1 3/4" in diameter.  The solid tire just looks lonely in there on the Victor.



In the Ole days when 1-1/4inch tiring was available, some restorers , would cut a flat spot on the tire , and it would seat in the cushion tire profile , this method is sometimes used on tiring for the flat on star rims


----------



## Jewelman13 (Feb 4, 2022)

Fritz Katzenjammer said:


> Wow, what a beautiful thing! When not in use that would sit in my living room. ( not a bad thing as it would get me in less trouble than the motorcycle )
> 
> what is the diameter of the front wheel, as that looks like a large one.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Feb 5, 2022)

Jewelman13 said:


> View attachment 1563996



Yikes... 52”!

the part that scares me is that 56” wasn’t too uncommon and racers ran 60” wheels if they could manage them. Thats quite a distance to fall from!


----------



## Jewelman13 (Feb 5, 2022)

Fritz Katzenjammer said:


> Yikes... 52”!
> 
> the part that scares me is that 56” wasn’t too uncommon and racers ran 60” wheels if they could manage them. Thats quite a distance to fall from!



It’s just riding a bicycle… 😂


----------



## bikebozo (Feb 5, 2022)

It is a total different way of riding a wheel , you are pedaling what you are steering . Your center of gravity is different ,. Your legs are locked in behind the handlebars, when the machine starts to go forward , sometimes called doing a header , the time to react is very limited . There are many differences , in the way of riding an ordinary


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Feb 5, 2022)

If anyone needs some entertainment, go on GCN on you tube. ( Global Cycling Network) They have a 15 minute short covering a guy in the UK who tries to break the hour record for an ordinary. Seems the current record is one that still stands from the 1880s. Worth watching.


----------



## bikebozo (Feb 5, 2022)

He is riding a reproduction example , if you are attempting to break a long standing record , ride a similar machine, . Reproduction highwheel bikes are not the same as an original


----------



## Jewelman13 (Feb 21, 2022)

What has me baffled are my wheels. Both front and rear are hard rubber tires and the front looks to be an insert on the cushion rim. Would that be from the company or done by a bike shop?


----------



## Craig Allen (Feb 21, 2022)

That is not from the company.  This insert was added many years later because cushion tires are not manufactured anymore.


----------



## Jewelman13 (Feb 22, 2022)

Craig Allen said:


> That is not from the company.  This insert was added many years later because cushion tires are not manufactured anymore.



Thank you.


----------



## Jewelman13 (Feb 22, 2022)

Ok- here’s another question

How many models were there besides “Victor Rational Light Roadster with cushion tires?” 
Reason I’m asking, the 1891/92 catalog only mention The Rational…


----------

